

BlackBerry outage causes 40% decrease in traffic accidents - friism
http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/blackberry-cuts-made-roads-safer-police-say?pageCount=0

======
anigbrowl
Interesting. This ought to be really easy to correlate with market penetration
data/cellular base station data.

